# AutoTrail Step retract & Fridge



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a 2004 AutoTrail Tracker EKS and it has just had a major service and replacement speedo drive by our friendly local garage. My van has an EC200/PSU2007 and separate control panel over the door.

Back at it's storage I found that :-
1) The automated "System disabled Engine started" message no longer works.

2) The step doesn't automatically retract on engine start (The step works perfectly using the switch beside the step).

3) The 12v fridge no longer works (gas and 240v work fine).

I have checked the RCD & MCB switches, all the habitation & leisure battery fuses, operation of every other electrical element in the van (both 12v and 240v), and everything else is ok and works as it should.

I'm not great on electricity, but looking at the schematic diagrams, the step retract and fridge seem to be on the same circuit, but there my ability ends. The garage are hoping to squeeze me in early next week, and I would like to be able to point them in the right direction, rather than blow something else up myself.

On the basis that they had no need to open the PSU unit, do I suggest they first check the Fiat Ducato van fuses, relays, or does the feed to disable the 12v system come from the alternator please?

Any advice greatly welcomed!!!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Same thing happened to me last year (2006 old shape Ducato)

It was a faulty relay under the bonnet.










If you remove the big black cover at the top back of engine bay, you will see what is in the above pic. If I remember correctly, it was the right hand one of the pair of relays. You can check the fuses there as well.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Many thanks Tuggles, and also for the helpful photo. Your van is newer than mine, but I get the idea. You can always rely on members for advice.

Unless anyone has any additional thoughts about the other possibilities (i.e. alternator feed, fuse under bonnet), I'll suggest the relay when the garage take it back next week.

Like another member with a fridge problem, I'm running out of time to get it sorted.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

John,
See my reply on "Hymer electrical steps" - may be relevant re the fridge.

DavidL


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tip David, I missed that thread.

I'll look inside the fridge external vents and check the visible connections, before taking the van to the garage and suggesting that it's likely to be a faulty relay.

I'm beginning to feel better already. :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That fault was the reason I joined MHF many years ago - the answer you have been given is correct, under the bonnet, in the centre, in a black box that is hard to get at (may have to remove the air filter) are two relays and two fuses (at least) - check these as they will have blown (fuses, not relays) no idea why, I replaced both fuses with identical ones, they are still there now 8 years further on......

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/65-swift-motorhomes/28839-kontiki-step-failure.html

The good advice never stops on here......

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for confirming Tuggles advice Dave. 

Good old MotorhomeFacts, and it's members!!!

:smile2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Well it's time for an update.

Some days ago I nipped down to the storage barn and tested all the fuses, looked at the wiring behind the fridge, removed/replaced and gently tapped the relays under the bonnet. The faults remained. :frown2:

This morning, I was up with the lark at 6.00am to get the van from storage to the garage. On starting the engine, the habitation power turned itself off as it should, the step buzzer sounded, the step retracted and the fridge works as intended!!! :surprise:

I drove it to the local garage who looked at it for free, but could find no fault. I'm going to take Tuggles advice and buy a spare relay as they are cheap. That or pack the lump hammer. :smile2:

Thanks again to those who helped.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Well it's time for an update.
> 
> Some days ago I nipped down to the storage barn and tested all the fuses, looked at the wiring behind the fridge, removed/replaced and gently tapped the relays under the bonnet. The faults remained. :frown2:
> 
> ...


The trigger for the operation of these items is the D+ signal from the alternator when it is running. Make sure that the battery warning lamp has gone out as it will not supply the signal until it does. Many modern alternators do not start charging straight away and need an exciter signal to get going which can be at engine revs of 1000RPM or so.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Ray, I didn't know that about modern alternators.

I don't blip the throttle when the engine starts, allow it to warm up under it's own steam, and my van's buzzer/step reacts the moment the alternator turns. I'll take more interest in the red lamp in future!!!


----------

